# GSG Offers New ZSK Sprint 7 Embroidery Machine



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new ZSK Sprint 7, available from GSG, brings the sturdiness and versatility of a multihead, open-back frame industrial embroidery machine to a single-head commercial model. The 18-needle, bridge-style machine offers virtually vibration-free sewing and can sew up to 1,200 stitches per minute. 

It’s adaptable to sequinning, cording, and other specialty embellishment devices without electronic board or electrical alterations. It is designed to meet current embroidery needs and allow for diversification.

The Sprint 7 (ZSKSPRINT-7) features a small tubular arm with a curved design for addressing hard-to-embroider areas, such as shirt pockets and cuffs, shoe fronts and baby items. Its length has been extended to 20 mm to accommodate narrow textiles.

Other features include a full-color screen, adjustable presser foot, three USB ports, and ethernet and Windows-based networking. The lightweight, low-noise machine also has an 80-million stitch memory, integrated design editor and automatic error analysis. Soft tension technology allows stitching of small, high-quality lettering.

For more information, go to https://www.gogsg.com/2332826/Product/ZSK_Sprint_7_Embroidery_Machine.

GSG is a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the apparel decorating, digital printing, electrical sign, and commercial sign markets. For more information about GSG visit the website at www.GoGSG.com, email [email protected], or call 1-800-366-1776.


----------

